# Ballerfisch für Android



## Excess (2. Dez 2019)

Moin, suche jamanden, der Lust hat Level für das Spiel zu erstellen ( habe ich bis jetzt mit Tiled gemacht )
Link zum Video : 




freue mich über feedback


----------



## Excess (4. Jan 2020)

achso ... ich habe das jetzt selber gemacht  :


----------



## Javinner (4. Jan 2020)

Wie du selbst merkst, findet die Art der Programmierung hier kaum Resonanz. Wie gehts jetzt weiter?


----------



## Excess (4. Jan 2020)

ja, och, ich mache einfach weiter  ...
Wollte das Ballerfisch halbwegs abschließen und mich dann an eine Variante ala Turmverteidigung machen


----------

